# [Theme] Liberty Test 4 (What Color Do You Want?)



## St3rdroids (Jul 1, 2011)

Im going to start a liberty theme of your choice in colors. Vote


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

green!


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd like to see a port of the black and white theme for Purity u just released. That would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## xxxdroidxxx (Sep 15, 2011)

Blue and white theme


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Gold,navy blue,green

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## lsdozer (Sep 22, 2011)

I am loving the black and white version you posted for purity, so that would be cool, but I think an orange and black one would be sweet also. There used to be a theme for the Incredible called SOMA which was awesome. i may be able to find it.


----------



## lsdozer (Sep 22, 2011)

Found the theme. It was created by amosavitas on droidforums.net I dont have any screenshots from the theme, but I can link to it if we are allowed.


----------



## tbolt81 (Jul 25, 2011)

Red

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Blue and purps!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

xxxdroidxxx said:


> Blue and white theme


+1


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

ddemlong said:


> green!


+1 on the green


----------



## sjflowerhorn (Oct 17, 2011)

C's ^ 
Blue and grey


----------



## eraursls1984 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd love to see a white their with black text and icons


----------

